# Boston Officer re: LTC



## Lost (Dec 19, 2006)

Looking for a Boston Officer to answer some questions regarding an out of state LEO applying for a LTC. Please drop me a PM.

Thanks!


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

HR 218 not cover you?


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

My whole thought was that BPD doesn't do non-resident licensing (the FRB does), but maybe he's a poor sap working in NH or RI and living in Boston...


----------



## Lost (Dec 19, 2006)

It is a somewhat complicated issue, but it would be through BPD. HR 218 does not apply in this instance.


----------



## Edmizer1 (Aug 27, 2006)

I used to live in Boston and was an armed campus PO in Boston. Boston simply would not issue an unrestricted LTC to anyone who wasn't a Boston Police Officer at that time. I'm not sure if its legal now or even then, but they used to stamp the LTCs "valid during employment hours only". A guy on my campus PD went through the BPD academy and he was one of only a couple of guys who weren't BPD in the class. Near the end of the academy, they put everyone on a bus and took them to HQ to get their LTCs. He went with them because he was a Boston resident. When he got his LTC it was unrestricted and said he was a BPD officer. He brought the mistake to the academy staff's attention and they had a fit. They took his LTC and glued new typed pieces of paper over the occupation and restriction sections with new info. They then relaminated it and gave it back to him. He showed us the LTC and it was the most rediculous thing I've ever seen. I'm sure things may have changed but they used to be real strict if you were not an actual BPD officer.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Edmizer1 said:


> He went with them because he was a Boston resident. When he got his LTC it was unrestricted and said he was a BPD officer. He brought the mistake to the academy staff's attention and they had a fit.


Hopefully your friend is smarter now. ;-)


----------



## PBiddy35 (Aug 27, 2004)

Ah the fun of Boston's firearms licensing. I got my Target restricted LTC there only months before moving to a city/town where I would have easily been approved for ALP. Who would have thought you can't just reapply for the license. You can't change a thing, I'm stuck with that restriction until I'm up for renewel in half a dozen years. Woooo.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

CivilServiceNO1Fan said:


> Looking for a Boston Officer to answer some questions regarding an out of state LEO applying for a LTC. Please drop me a PM.
> 
> Thanks!


If HR218 does not apply in this case, you may be out of luck. Massachusetts has never allowed out of state LTC like other New England states. (At least to my knowledge)


----------



## dingbat (May 8, 2008)

PBiddy35 said:


> Ah the fun of Boston's firearms licensing. I got my Target restricted LTC there only months before moving to a city/town where I would have easily been approved for ALP. Who would have thought you can't just reapply for the license. You can't change a thing, I'm stuck with that restriction until I'm up for renewel in half a dozen years. Woooo.


IIrc, Your local authority can add or remove restrictions at any time. You may have to re-pay the licensing fee, but you should be able to have it changed. Did the issuing authority give you that info?

Check here for more info:
http://www.northeastshooters.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=13580&highlight=renew+ltc+early


----------



## TGT1898 (Aug 8, 2008)

Edmizer1 said:


> ...I'm sure things may have changed but they used to be real strict if you were not an actual BPD officer.


I lived in Boston up until recently, unrestricted LTC's being issued to BPD officers exclusively was still alive and well. The only way around that (that I know of at least) is if you currently possess an unrestricted LTC from another town, move to Boston and update your address through the appropriate licensing authorities. Only catch is...it's only a matter of time before you have to re-new...and Boston will slash that unrestricted.


----------



## PBiddy35 (Aug 27, 2004)

Hmm, I did speak with the licensing authority but perhaps I was unclear on the issue. Thanks for the help, I'll look into it.



dingbat said:


> IIrc, Your local authority can add or remove restrictions at any time. You may have to re-pay the licensing fee, but you should be able to have it changed. Did the issuing authority give you that info?
> 
> Check here for more info:
> http://www.northeastshooters.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=13580&highlight=renew+ltc+early


----------



## Lost (Dec 19, 2006)

Sorry for the delay. I appreciate the posts, but still looking for someone who can shoot me a pm. Thanks!


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

It's really pretty pathetic. What they think they're accomplishing is beyond me. Is it some kind of power trip, "We CAN so we WILL." Do they feel they're smarter than the licensing authorities of pretty much every other city and town in the Commonwealth?

It's not like we're all walking in and applying for MACHINE GUN licenses fer Krissakes.

I've said it before, I'll say it again, I'm glad I don't live in this city.


----------



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Boston Sucks.


----------

